# Durafix or HTS-2000 Aluminum Rod



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone tried either of these two aluminum brazing rods. If so, how did things work out?
They sound like they could be the answer for repairing leaks on those paper thin aluminum evaporator coils or joining aluminum to aluminum tubing.
Durafix says theirs will also work on any combination of brass, copper bronze and zinc and galvanized steel.
Not sure about HTS-2000 though, but looks like they also have other rods for steel and cast iron.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I ended up going with Durafix. They seemed to have the most reasonable price for 1/8" X 18" rod. I'll be trying it out this weekend. It actually looks very promising.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

If anyone is interested... I like this Durafix rod a lot, so far. Naturally, it took a little practice to control the heat and be able to solder and fill the hole in the thin aluminum soda can, like they show in the demo, but I did work once I got used to it. I’ve got some heavier 1/4" material to use it on next week, so I’ll see how that goes.


----------



## JJP301 (Oct 18, 2011)

I used a product similar to HT-2000 years age. I bought it after watching a demonstration of the product welding two beer cans together.

He had parts on hand that where repaired by the product.

All I could get to weld together were two soda cans.

But the rods were only $5


----------

